

The Grumpy Programmer's Guide To Building Testable PHP Applications - grumpycanuck
http://grumpy-testing.com
Introductory guide to get PHP devs down the road to building their applications in such a way that they are easier to test using testing frameworks like PHPUnit
======
lo_fye
I've been doing php for 12 years, and I still learned a lot. This book pointed
out a number of areas in which I can improve my own code & processes. Well
worth reading.

Disclosure: I know the author, but I didn't know he was this smart ;)

------
tjlytle
It's an easy read - not something you can always say about technical books.

I thought it did a good job filling the gap between 'how to write automated
tests' and actually writing tests for real world code.

